# Train Nice to San Remo



## elizabeth (8 Apr 2011)

Any advice about the above journey? Do I have to change trains at the border between France and Italy? Is it easier to buy ticket online before I travel? If I do so, is there a problem if I don't show up for the specific train? Online, some of the train journeys seem to take 2.5 hours and yet I thought it was only about 60 km! Thanks.


----------



## SlurrySlump (9 Apr 2011)

Asked on Tripadvisor.


----------



## oldnick (9 Apr 2011)

super easy,fun and cheap.

Every 20-30 mins  local train from Nice Ville to Ventimiglia(italy) -takes 50 mins .stops at a dozen stations with pretty views en route. 

usually within 10-15 mins the local train from ventimiglia leaves for San Remo and onwards.
journey of 15 mins.

One of the great advantages of a holiday along the French/Italian Riviera is the coastal rail line with so many interesting stops.

P.S. There are through trains from nice to S.R. but they usually are internationals that need reservation.


----------



## rekhib (11 Apr 2011)

Here's some more info on how to get to San Remo from Nice. The market there is brilliant btw, highly recommended! [broken link removed]


----------

